# FS: driftwoods with arch/branches & stumps



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

I have new pieces of nice woods to enhance the natural setting of your tank. If interested, pick up from Saturday 8 PM and Sunday past 4PM or weekday evening. PM me for your wood need if you want something specific to your needs.

A. exotic archy piece with branches $45 (for 30g and up)









B. Another archy look with 2 pieces of wood $30 (30g and up)









c. Little stump with a separate tubed piece $25 or $10 for the tubed piece (for small tank 10 to 20g)
(I have many other little stumps for small tank besides this one)









D. Small solid stump with holes and branchy look $25 (for small tank 10 to 20g)









E. Mazed look with lots of holes from 2 pieces $30 (for 20g and up)









F. A little tree-look piece with another nice sculptured wood $25 (for 10g and up)









G. Rugged look stump $25 (for 20g and up)









H. A light coloured branchy piece 4 ft long $30 (for 30g and up)









I. Heavy stump for large tank 100g+ $45









J. Medium size stump for tank 50g+ (dark colour wood, not burned) $30









K. Misc woods of various sizes $5 and up. You can buy a few pieces to make a good structure.
(the long branchy piece is a separate piece from item A above, this one is $30, the piece with holes is $25)









the small stump is $25









I have a large collection of various woods not shown here. Best is to PM me what you need for what size tank.

Good recommendations from members can be seen in this thread: (please read recommendations, items there not for sale)
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ome-new-driftwoods-stumps-lots-choices-15759/

Come over and select your woods from my large collection. You can actually test out the look and design of your woody structure right at the spot with lots of choices of many types and look of wood. If you don't drive, we can discus terms of delivery. PM me about your need. Thanks.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Dammit! I would have bought a piece off of you 2 weeks ago. Bump for nice wood.


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

Damm to bad i'm on the island realy nice wood bump up guys


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

the top piece does it sink ??


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

the top piece has been out of the water for 3 weeks. It still weighs heavy. But being lighter and thinner than other pieces, it may require a rock to help t submerged again but shouldn't take long. I can provide the rocks needed for free.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

The top piece is one of a kind with its perfect arch shape and branchy look. Come grab it before it is gone.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

The heavy stump is for very large tank and heavy. It has been out of water for a month.


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

What type of wood is it?


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

Sorry there are many kinds of woods with different density and weight. The woods are all aged so I cannot name them. But these woods are collected from clean outdoor and safe to use and I have many members using them without any complaint. PM me if you have a certain wood you are looking for and specify tank size. Thanks.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Great woods, I love the rock I got from you a while back, looks great in my tank


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you Brittany (Brisch) very much for the kind words. Yes, the wood called 'the Rock' was quite unique. So are the Cyclop and the Exotic you got from me. I haven't been able to find another piece like them ever. But the Rock's rocky ingrain is definately a stand out.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Heads up! You need to put* FS:* in your title as per the rules. Your also suppose to only have one thread for it all, once again , as per the rules.

6_)Title Ad Correctly: Please use the following in your title when listing to the ad : FS (For Sale) , LF (Looking For) WTB(Want To Buy)

7)No Multiple Ads : if you are selling multiple items please list everything in 1 thread, do not create a new thread for every item. *No more than two ads per member active at a time*._ 
from the classified rules: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-plants-classifieds-26/read-before-posting-here-3083/


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder. The other thread was a long time ago. It is not an active thread, only posted for reference.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

You welcome, the other ad actually is still active as it has never been closed. In case you don't know how to close your classified ads here's some instructions: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...fieds-27/how-close-your-classified-ads-24566/


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

I see. I found it the last ads with the search option, because it has some nice members' recommendations there and prospective member customers can read up to get some idea what others felt about the woods they bought. It at least reassures them that the woods are safe for use. It is for their sake. If it is closed, perhaps this helpful info is lost. But if the mod objects, then I will close it. At least, I don't have two active ads selling woods. Thanks anyway for your kind thought to remind me.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

more new driftwoods added. I have woods/stumps for small to very large tank.


----------

